

Man who stripped naked at airport is acquitted of public indecency charge - vibrunazo
http://www.oregonlive.com/portland/index.ssf/2012/07/northeast_portland_man_who_str.html

======
fuzionmonkey
Oregon law is pretty clear about public nudity. Nudity is protected free
speech as long as there is no sexual intent. There's large naked bike rides in
Portland.

In this case, it is clearly political speech, with no intent to arouse.
There's no way this guy was going to get convicted. The DA is wasting public
money by trying to get a conviction that just won't happen.

------
ChuckMcM
Woot. Score one for the good guys. Still don't have the guts to wear the
t-shirt with 'f u TSA' in lead paint letters under my regular clothes.

------
ostarr
Anyone else constantly amused by "Agent Smith" and his TSAgov twitter stream?
<http://www.twitter.com/TSAgov>

------
codgercoder
Too bad the results would likely be different in other jurisdictions.

